# New Member



## 13651 (Jan 14, 2006)

So I just found out today that the problem in which I've had for the last 2 years of my life has a name IBS.Unfortunately for me... I was also told by my doctor that I have a major stress management problem and after reading about IBS seems that stress triggers my pain.My biggest problem would be though... I feel as if I have lost a huge protion of my life due to IBS. I have basically become a hermit, rarely leaving the house because I'm either sick or just don't want to be the kill joy and ruin everyone elses fun. I have lost a lot of friends because of this. People stop asking you to do stuff after a while because you always turn it down. Not to mention that I feel like a terrible girlfriend because I'm unable to do all the simple things my boyfriend enjoys doing (snowboarding, going to the movies, being in the car for more then 5 mins.)If you have any pointers about how I can deal with IBS and stress. I would be forever grateful.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

pharcyde hello and welcome


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi,The best thing i could say would be to just read the forums. Nobody can tell you how to make it all better, but hopefully you will get some info just be reading around a bit.


----------



## 15157 (Jan 13, 2006)

You need to meet some people who have no more symptoms of IBS to understand that there is a way. Do not give up! [removed email address]


----------



## 21105 (Jan 15, 2006)

Well if it makes u feel any better you are not alone. But go through the site and look at some ways to maybe manage ur stress better and hopefully u will be able to manage ur IBS.


----------



## 19492 (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi Pharcyde!I can totally relate to what you're going through, as I'm sure most people here can. I've recently had a huge anxiety issue caused by stress, causing ibs, causing anxiety. I was a hermit, too scared to leave the house but thanks to docs, meds, friends and family, I am gradually making small steps back into the world. I'm sure alot of us get depressed. Let's face it, having bowel troubles most, if not all, of the time isn't a great way to live life. But there is hope out there. Some things can really help people to manage the ibs and de-stress their lives. Some meds are effective for people and its worth trying them out. I'd check out the section on them on this website. Make sure your doc takes you seriously because although its not life-threatening, IBS is not worth just putting up with. I'm going to see a counsellor soon to try and change how my body reacts to stress. Whatever you choose to do, ibs does not have to rule your life. Stay positive girl! There's always help and hope.Saz


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello to all the newbies


----------

